# Avidemux starten - SDL-Problem?

## markusk21

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann avidemux nicht mehr starten. Es bleibt an folgender Stelle hängen:

 *Quote:*   

> # avidemux2_qt4
> 
> ***************************
> 
>   Avidemux v2.4.4
> ...

 

Hier bleibt es einfach stehen.

Das selbe mit den anderen Grafik-Bibliotheken.

Ach ja: Besonders merkwürdig ist, dass Strg-C keine Wirkung in der Konsole zeigt - ich muss die Konsole schließen.

~/.avidemux hat scheinbar auch keine Bedeutung - ich hab es, ebenfalls ohne Wirkung, schon mehrfach gelöscht.

revdep-rebuild läuft ohne Meldung durch. ich hab sowohl die sdl-Biblios, als auch avidemux natürlich neu gemerged. Auch ohne Änderung.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee, was ich machen kann?

----------

## markusk21

Hmm, niemand?

Welche Möglichkeit kennt ihr denn, um mal SDL zu testen?

Ich bin nicht sicher, welche anderen Programme es nutzen.

----------

